# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  تمحيص في إشكالية العنف المنزلي

## هيثم الفقى

تمحيص في إشكالية العنف المنزلي 
_
ملخص محاضرة - السيد حسين طاهر - باحث ، مدير الدراسات - المركز الوطني للدراسات والتحاليل الخاصة بالسكان والتنمية CENEAP - الجزائر_ 


1. تقديم : 
إن تعقد الأبعاد الاجتماعية وتكاملها بلغت درجة، مع نهاية القرن الماضي، أصبح فيها العنف المنزلي يستوعب كظاهرة عدوى تتنامى ، تصيب العائلة وتتحدى الحياة،إّذ أن انسجام الاسرة أو لاانسجامها يخلق توازن أولا توازن المجتمعات إلى درجة معينة على الأقل. 
وعلى غرار المجتمعات التي تعمل جاهدة لتمكين مواطنيها من ظروف معيشة وعمل تلائم تحقيق إمكاناتهم وقدراتهم وتفتحها، فإن الجزائر مدعوة إلى التحكم فيما يتصل عموما بالعنف المنزلي الذي يشوش على مواطنيها ويعرقل مساهمتهم في ترقية الإنسان. ولا يمكنها أن ترفع هذا التحدي على الوجه المقبول إن هي لم تحم النساء بالخصوص والمسنين والأطفال من هذا العنف المنزلي المتنامي الى حد الساعة. 
إن الجزائر تواكب التطور ، وخاصة عندما ،وكلما تعلق الأمر بتحولات اجتماعية وثقافية من شأنها أن تثري خيارات! ها في اتجاه التجديد،ولا يمكن تحقيق أي شيء جديد على المدى البعيد بدون النساء، للتأثير الهائل الذي تمارسه داخل العائلات عادة ، وفي حياة الأطراف الاجتماعية من كلا الجنسين، وفي مستقبلهم. 
2. الاشكالية 
ما هي الرمزية التي يحملها العنف المنزلي ؟ هل كان في مرحلة ما من تاريخ البشرية يمثل فضيلة ؟ ما هي المشاكل التي ينبثق عنها العنف المنزلي ؟ هل العنف المنزلي نسبي ؟ هل يختلف باختلاف الأزمنة والأمكنة ؟ 
هل العنف المنزلي ظاهرة لا يمكن فصلها عن الجنس البشري والحياة في العائلة والمجتمع ؟ ما هي الأشكال والمكنونات التي تحلت بها ظاهرة العنف المنزلي عبر تاريخ البشرية ؟ 
هل يمثل العنف المنزلي بالنسبة للإنسان نمط تعبير مفضل ؟ هل هو طريقة لحل النزاعات أو إثارتها؟ هل يمكن معالجة ظاهرة العنف المنزلي بوسائل الاتصال الحديثة ؟ أو هل لا يؤدي استئصالها إلى فقدان الإنسان إنسانيته ؟ 
ما هو مصير العنف المنزلي في المجتمعات المتقدمة ؟ ما هي الحالات التي يمكن فيها اعتبار العنف المنزلي مشروعا أو غير مشروع ؟ ما هي الأسباب التي تبرر المحاولات الرامية إلى استئصال العنف المنزلي في هذا النوع المجتمعات ؟ هل توجد أوساط سليمة من العنف المنزلي؟ هل العنف المنزلي فيها مسيطر، ومسيطرعليه ؟ ما هي الطرق المنتهجة لحصر ظاهرة العنف المنزلي في المجتمعات المتطورة ؟ ما هي المراجع التي يقوم عليها مفهوم العنف المنزلي في هذه المجتمعات ؟ ما هي الأسباب التي جعلت من هذه المجتمعات تزداد فيها ظاهرة العنف المنزلي ؟ 
هل العنف المنزلي قديم أم حديث العهد في الجزائر ؟ هل هو عنف جسدي فقط أم جسدي واجتماعي ؟ هل هو ظاهرة عادية دورية أم عرضية ؟ 
ما هو المقصود بالعنف المنزلي في الوسط الأسري ؟ كيف يظهر هذا العنف؟ ما هي الأوقات والمناسبات التي يظهر فيها العنف المنزلي ؟ ما هي طرق تنفيذه ؟ ما هي الآليات التي تسمح بممارسته ؟ من هم منفذو العنف المنزلي ومن هم المرتكب عليهم ؟ ما هو التأثير الذي يمارسه العنف المنزلي على تنظيم الوسط المنزلي وتسييره ؟ هل يعتبر العنف المنزلي كوسيلة لتسيير الحياة المنزلية؟ 
ما المقصود بالعنف الجسدي في الوسط العائلي ؟ من يمارسه ومن يتلقاه ؟ من جراء أي أفعال تترتب عنه المعاملات العائلية ؟ هل هذا العنف المنزلي له مبرراته وهل يخضع إلى تصنيف ومراقبة وتقييم ؟ هل هو مقنن ؟ هل العنف المنزلي بمثابة قواعد عائلية لا تطيق التجاوز ؟ هل يمثل وسيلة للتربية ؟ هل له صلة بالصفات الشخصية لأولئك الذين يمارسونه ؟ ما تأثيره على المعاملات بين الزوجين وعلى! العلاقات بين المجموعات الفرعية والعلاقات بين الأجيال التي تعيش في الوسط العائلي ؟ هل العنف المنزلي مؤشر يكشف عن حالة الهيمنة والخضوع التي تنظم العلاقات بين الجنسين وحسب السن ؟ 
3. المسح الميداني للعنف المنزلي 
لقد انجز مركزنا CENEAP، هذه الدراسة لحساب وزارة التشغيل والتضامن الوطني وقد شملت هذه الدراسة تسع ولايات ، وبلغت العينة445 مستجوب ومستجوبة . 
هذا المسح الميداني كان يرمي إلى تحقيق بعض أهداف الدراسة الآتية : 
- التوفر على معطيات وبيانات بالأرقام كفيلة بتبيان حجم العنف المنزلي ومدي اتساعه. 
- إيضاح العواقب الرئيسية، والنفسية، والعائلية، والاجتماعية، والاقتصادية لهذا العنف . 
- إعداد معارف علمية حول العنف المنزلي . 
- إدراج هذه المعارف في المناهج المدرسية. 
- تنظيم ندوات وملتقيات توعية ، حصص إذاعية وتلفزيونية حول العنف المنزلي وبثها على نطاق واسع . 
- اقتراح توصيات يمكن أن تستخدم في سن قوانين لحماية النساء والاطفال باعتبارهما الحلقة الضعيفة في المجتمع وكذ ا المسنين من العنف المنزلي . 
- نشر مطبوع، وخلاصة الدراسة ! حول العنف المنزلي . 
4.قراءة وجيزة لنتائج الراسة 
العنف المنزلي قديم, يمس كل شرائح المجتمع وطبقاته . 
وقد تعرضت المرأة بالخصوص للعنف المنزلي بدرجات مختلفة عبر أحقاب وأزمنة تاريخية بدءا من : 
- وأد البنات خشية العار 
- حرمانها من التعليم أو توقيفها 
- طردها من بيت الزوجية 
- إقصائها من الميراث 
- حرمانها من حقها في التعبير 
- حرمانها من اختيار شريك حياتها 
- عرضة للابتزاز الجنسي 
- عرضة للضرب و الشتم و القذف 
- عدم تمكينها من تقلد المسؤوليات الاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية. 
وبإيجاز: 
- 70% من النساء المستجوبات اللواتي تعرضن للعنف عمرهن يتراوح بين 39 – 20 سنة. 
- 75 % من اللواتي تعرضن للعنف مستواهم التعليمي ابتدائي ومتوسط. 
- 37 % من اللواتي تعرضن للعنف مطلقات وأرامل. 
- 52 % من اللواتي تعرضن للعنف ربات بيوت. 
- 74 % من اللواتي تعرضن للعنف لا يرفعن شكاوي للسلطات. 
وعليه, ونحن اليوم إذ نفتح باب المناقشة والطرح والتناول لقضايا العنف المنزلي، نتبنى موقفا صريحا للتكفل بالمسنين والعجزة والأطفال اليتامى بالخصوص ،وننظر إلى أن تمكين المرأة من التعليم, من الحصول على وظيفة , من تسلم زمام القيادة في كثير من دواليب الحياة لهو ضروري للتغيير, وعودة بالمجتمع إلى التجديد وتجنيد كل طاقاته بكيفية يضمن الاستمرار في التقدم نحو الرقي. 
فتمكين المرأة ورعاية الطفل والمسن ، إذن دعوة للتغيير، وإزالة للعنف المنزلي . 
6. مقتطفات من توصيات الدراسة 
- فتح مناقشة واسعة حول العنف المنزلي، وذلك بتجنيد كل الطاقات الإعلامية والإتصالية السمعية البصرية والمكتوبة التي بإمكانها توعية المواطن ، عن طريق الحوار والمقابلات وإنتاج الحصص السمعية البصرية ونشرالمقالات، وإقامة الندوات ...الخ . 
- فتح هذا الباب بهدف إبراز التناقضات بين القيم من جهة والعنف المنزلي الممارس من جهة، كما يهدف الى التمييز بين أوجه الاختلاف بين الرجل الذي يفكر بوعي حضاري وإنساني ، وعن الرجل الذي لا يقاوم رعناته وغرائزه الوحشية، لإبلاغ و حث المجتمع بضرورة أخذ احتياطته من التقاليد المتدهورة و المنحطة . 
- التحفيز على تعميق الدراسات الميدانية ونشرها وتوزيعها وكذلك تشجيع التأليف والكتابة حول العنف المنزلي . 
- تسطير دروس حول المواطنة في مناهج التربية المدنية ، هذه الدروس تدفع الأطفال إلى إرساء ثقافة التفكير والتسامح والتعايش والمشاركة بدل ردّ الفعل بالعنف المنزلي . 
- تشجيع نشر المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالعنف المنزلي ، وهذا حتى ولو كانت مسجلة على مستوى خدمات الصحة وأقسام الشرطة! ، أو مراكز الدراسات والبحوث بمعنى تقليص وكسر ، وتجاوز المحظور الخاص بالعنف المنزلي . 
- مفهوم وصورة العائلة الجزائرية بغرس أفكار التسامح والمواطنة واللاعنف في الكتب المدرسية. 
- إدماج وإرساء فكرة المساواة ضمن العائلة وتثمين توزيع الأدوار بين أفرادها . 
- نبذ الضعف التقليدي المنسب للمرأة لرفع القيد عن معصمها . - إصدار قوانين تنص على المساواة ، وتنبذ العنف الّلإنساني وتضمن حماية المرأة والطفل والمسن من العنف المنزلي .  
منقول

----------

